# Shelf Install



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm gonna put some shelves in the cabinets above the bed and sink, but I'm not sure what kind of screw or anchor to use. I've got to put up those tracks that hold the bracket that hold the shelves. I don't want the weight of the shelf or what's on the shelf to pull the tracks off the wall. I know it's like really thin board. Any suggestions?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just add a simple runner support piece at the height you want...use screws and glue to secure that to the wall. Then lay the shelf on the runner.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just add a simple runner support piece at the height you want...use screws and glue to secure that to the wall. Then lay the shelf on the runner.


What kind of screws? Drywall, wood??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I used sheet metal screws when attaching to Outback's wall and wood screws when attaching to the cabinets. You'll just want about 1/2" to beyond the wood runner.

Here is a picture of when I was adding a new stereo to the Outback (relocated to the dead space between cabinet doors) and I also added a shelf. Look close and you can see how I used the runner to hold the shelf.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Great job...it really looks great!

Thor


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I used sheet metal screws when attaching to Outback's wall and wood screws when attaching to the cabinets. You'll just want about 1/2" to beyond the wood runner.
> 
> Here is a picture of when I was adding a new stereo to the Outback (relocated to the dead space between cabinet doors) and I also added a shelf. Look close and you can see how I used the runner to hold the shelf.


Don't listen to Jim,
He dosent even have a trailer anymore!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Don't listen to Jim,
> He dosent even have a trailer anymore!!!


Man..that hurts.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I went a little different route for the over the bed cabinet. I made a freestanding shelf that can be moved around the cabinet. It is pretty simple, bought two 9" wide shelf from Lowes, cut the ends off one of the shelves and used as legs secured with small shelf brackets.










DAN


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I added a small shelf in the master slide out.










We use it for things like my wallet, keys, change, a small clock, etc. The shelf is about 4 inches wide, made from 1/2" plywood with a 1/4" x 1 1/2" face.

I dadoed the back of the shelf and the right side of the shelf 1/4" wide and 1/4" deep. I then attached a 1/4" X 1/4" wood strips to the wall over the valance and to the adjacent wall with #6 X 1" sheet metal screws. After painting the shelf, I slipped it over the strips and attached with three screws through the top of the shelf.

It has served us well for three years. The fan helps move the air in the "cave". Makes a big difference.

Dan


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Last weekend I added some shelves to the front side closet and the wardrobe in the bunkhouse. In these cabinets, the one side is a very thin material that I was not comfortable relying on to support a shelf.

So I made four "legs" and screwed them to the side of the cabinet (only to hold them in place). My shelf support rests on those. It doesn't look _quite_ as neat, but I won't worry about anything ripping out of the side wall.

Oh yeah, Home Depot had some 1x2 primed lumber that worked great, as it was good quality (straight and no knots) and already white.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't listen to Jim,
> He dosent even have a trailer anymore!!!


Man..that hurts.








[/quote]

Don't worry, you can get them all back come mid June!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

kev said:


> I'm gonna put some shelves in the cabinets above the bed and sink, but I'm not sure what kind of screw or anchor to use. I've got to put up those tracks that hold the bracket that hold the shelves. I don't want the weight of the shelf or what's on the shelf to pull the tracks off the wall. I know it's like really thin board. Any suggestions?


If you are referring to adjustable shelves with Standards and supports...........I would suggest that you might want to re-evaluate and use a pinrail & permanent shelf type of application. With all the bouncing around you run a high probability of a mess.....shelf bounces tips knocks something against the door..........door pops open.......bigger mess









It will happen.....unfortunately i tried it and it did..........








hope that helps,
Clarke


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Don't listen to Jim,
> He dosent even have a trailer anymore!!!


Man..that hurts.








[/quote]

Don't worry, you can get them all back come mid June!








[/quote]

Doug will have to add a subforum: *Oregon_Camper's Mod's*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

russlg said:


> Don't listen to Jim,
> He dosent even have a trailer anymore!!!


Man..that hurts.








[/quote]

Don't worry, you can get them all back come mid June!








[/quote]

Doug will have to add a subforum: *Oregon_Camper's Mod's*

[/quote]

Now, that is a somehing I'd vote for.....do I hear a 2nd?


----------

